# The Valar and Sauron



## redline2200 (Mar 8, 2003)

I was in the car with my dad, when he asked me a question about TLOTR that I couldn't really answer. I was telling him that wizards were really just Maiar incarnated, and that they were sent by the Valar to battle with Sauron. I then told him how they were forbidden to use their full power, but they were to rally elves and men to do it themselves, then he asked a good question: why? Why didn't the Valar just obliterate Sauron and take care of him like they did his master? Why would they limit some of their own kind instead of just flat out destroying Sauron? Any thoughts?


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 8, 2003)

Why would Iluvatar let there be evil if he was going to put a stop to it before it could effect his children?


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

I've often wondered that before but I think they didn't want to interefere directly with ME anymore. They saw the problems it had caused Feanor and the kinslaying and all the other stuff and decided not to intervene directly anymore. Remember "even the wise cannot see all ends"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 8, 2003)

Because the Valar didnt want to be included in the affairs of ME. They've forsaken it to the elves and men, and sent the Istari just for some insurance...
Theyve forsaken it to elves and men, because the men were from Numenor, and Numenor tried to attack Valinor; and they forsook the Elves because they wanted the Elves to stay in Valinor... 
Im not 100% positive on this, but i think thats right....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 8, 2003)

Even though Evil caused my grief to the free peoples of ME, it also caused many beautiful things to arise because of it. So everything that Melkor (and Sauron) did would eventually just be the carrying out of Eru's will.

The Gods weren't meant to intervene whenever there was a problem. The children had to learn how to fend for themselves, especially Men since the Valar, and later all Elves, became removed from their world, and Men could not ask them for help.


----------



## Mithlond (Mar 9, 2003)

Also take into account that the last time the Valar intervened (War of Wrath), the entire land of Beleriand was wrecked by their forces and fell into the ocean.
I dont think they wanted that happening to Middle-earth.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *The Gods weren't meant to intervene whenever there was a problem. The children had to learn how to fend for themselves, especially Men since the Valar, and later all Elves, became removed from their world, and Men could not ask them for help. *



That is what caused so much discussion (not good either) about The Two Towers, and the battle if Helms Deep where the Elves came and fought for men...


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Mar 11, 2003)

I think the Valar have realized by now that everything they interfere directly with the Middle-Earth, something bad happens. They summon the Elves to Valinor, and the kinslaying happens. They free Melkor, and Morgoth makes an empire. They subsequently destroy Melkor, and ruin half a continent in the process. They reward Men for their faithfulness, and men rebel and their land is removed. You could even say that their last plot was a failure - Olorin died, Curumo betrayed Middle-Earth, Radagast got lazy, and Alatar and Pallando just wandered away. It was only by the intervention of Eru that Olorin came back. It almost seems the Valar are cursed like the Noldor were - "To evil end shall turn all things that they begin well..."


----------

